# Bang extensions?



## civicbabe627 (Sep 20, 2008)

I want to make my bangs fuller - so I found out that you can get bang extensions put in. Anyone had this done?

I want to take my bangs from this:







To this:






Anyone have any idea how much that would cost?


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 20, 2008)

If you got clip in ones then they'd be cheaper than professionally done ones (just like normal hair extensions)

But I'm not sure what price they would be 'cos I've never had them.

I'd suggest asking your hairdresser


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'd rather not get clip-in ones - just because I feel like they'd be way more visible than if I got them sewn in.

I am going to have to find a good hairdresser. I haven't even gotten a hair cut in months because the last lady butchered my layers. Grr.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh god, yeah, find a good hairdresser before you let her glue bits of hair to your head lol

And yeah I know what you mean about the clip in ones. I think you have to be VERY good at putting them in otherwise you can see the clips and it looks odd.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 20, 2008)

you can buy clip in bang extensions online, just find a website dedicated to selling wigs. it will most likely be under the same section as pony tails and such.

i looked on the website wigsalon. they only had two one was 16 dollars, the other was 136 dollars.

so i would deffinately check out several wigsites till you find what you are looking for at a price you like


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 20, 2008)

I've had bangs all my life. From what I see on your picture. You probably cut them the wrong way. You need to have them cut in a triangle shape. You will have more bangs. Go to a professional. DON'T try this at home!

This is a picture of me. It doesn't show the shape because I messed around with my hair. But to have fuller bangs you cant cut so little.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 20, 2008)

Beautyfocus - I went to the salon to get them cut - and then I went back to ask her if she could make them fuller and she said there was nothing she could do. She said that if she cut them further back that it would just look silly.



As far as I can tell they are a triangle shape.

Here's another pic






I just always have that stupid part - no matter if I blow dry it out when it's wet or not, and I want to fill that in for one and just have them look fuller all over.


----------



## t0nyaB (Sep 21, 2008)

I found some places where you can buy them. they're $19.50 &amp; $80 

Clip-In Bangs - Introduction (1201a)

Straight Hair Bang - Jon Renau Hair Bang Additions

Fringe Hair Bang - Jon Renau Hair Bang Additions


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've never heard of bang extensions! I would just make sure that you find a really good hairdresser before attempting this. You'll have to show us pics if you end up getting it done


----------



## AppleRose (Sep 25, 2008)

Your hair thickness may just be too fine to have such full-on full bangs like the Bilson pic. Plus there is a heck of a LOT of styling done on her hair there!


----------



## nanzmck (Sep 25, 2008)

I like the idea of clip on bangs, (I have a pair myself, because I can't quite commit to cutting a Bettie Page bang!) but they can be tricky.

This tutorial I found seems to illustrate the how to pretty nicely.

Let us know what you decide!

Sultry Hair


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 25, 2008)

I saw this done on TV where a girl with blonde hair had hot pink bangs clipped in under her real bangs. It looked just amazing. So I can tell you it will look good, and Im sure if you get clip ins to save money, practice makes perfect. Also you wouldn't have to commit to it or suffer any ruined hair if you changed your mind.

I know here there is a booth in the mall that sells all sorts of clip in extensions, even bang styles. I guess you should check out wig stores, beauty supply stores, places like that? Sorry Im no real help lol.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 25, 2008)

you should be able to go further back with it looking fine.

it looks as though she only went about 1/2 and inch back when she made the triangle when really she could go as far back as 2 inches.


----------

